# Shock of my life!!



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Just phoned up an insurance broker and the lady on the line was telling me they wont ever check out third party cover cars. She proceeds by telling me her 206 is done up without anyone knowing because they never check third party covered cars! Quality!!!!!

I think im going to buy a mates 2.0 Nova now. Should be a bit of fun


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

What did she mean they don't check?

Totally off topic. Your avatar is a little inappropriate don't you think?


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Just for you howsie, changed it lol. 

Meaning they never come and inspect the car after its been crashed. :smokin:


----------



## skylinenut (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry to put ur flames out mate yeah they do been there done that got the tshirt lol


----------

